# Jobs That Bite



## Trickyroo

Anyone watching the new show on NatGeo Wild , Jobs That Bite ?
Looks like a good show , but there is no replacement for Mike Rowe !
I miss him lots


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

Gave up watching tv last year.................never realized there are so many other things for me to do.............don't wish to get fat again!!!! Since then have lost 60 lb ..........hop replacement did help too
Feel better, walk more for an ole ladly


----------



## Trickyroo

Hats off to ya  I can either watch AM news or late PM reruns , lol
But I am getting in early to see this show


----------



## TGSAdmin

I'll check it out. I loved Dirty Jobs. I think making those jobs more accessible is key to keeping people in them.


----------



## nchen7

I LOVED dirty jobs! so much so my bf thought I had a crush on Mike Rowe (not really, but he was a very funny guy).

we don't have cable.....so, I probably wont' be watching it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

We watch it. No replacement for Dirty Jobs and Mike Rowe, but still a good show


----------



## Chopsgoats

No replacement for mike Rowe but I was flicking around and saw the new guy trying to catch fainting goats so he can trim hooves. Really funny to watch. Kinda lucky they were fainting goats because a couple of mine he'd have no chance of catching


----------

